# Sad, really sad day today



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sorry to hear this. It is always so hard to do, but sometimes it is the best or only thing to be done.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. 

Was it a previous foster that never found a new home?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Times like this, it really sucks to care.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's so incredibly sad. Was he sick or was it temperment? Either way, at least he knew love in his life. I once read a story that said all foster dogs that didn't have their own family when they went to the Bridge waited for their rescuer to arrive. So maybe, one day, you'll see him again.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh man, that had to be so hard. I am really sorry.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

It is always so hard to have to make that choice & I'm so sorry. He was a lucky dog to have you in his life.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He became aggressive, was unpredictable, dangerous, not adoptable. The vet believed it was something physiological in the brain, either injury or abnormality.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you had to go though this sad event. Sometimes it is the best thing for the dog. You did the best thing for the dog and you will see him again one day. You would have felt worse if he was adopted to a new family and something that had happen to that family. It might have had a worse outcome. You do a wonderful and great thing to help all the furbabies find a new and loving home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just keep trying to remember that in the last months he was loved, well cared for, had regular meals and his medical needs were taken care of. And he had someone to throw the ball for him, which was the one thing he loved the most in the whole world. No-one wanted this to be the outcome, and if there had been any other solution we would have taken it. It just breaks my heart, I did and still do love him. 

Thanks everyone for the support and understanding.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about this. It's hard no matter what the reason. When it's a problem in the brain it's really somethng that no one can help. How long did you have him?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to here there. Know that you guys did what you could do. Sometimes the people that get these dogs just aren't worry and torture these poor dogs and nothing else can be done. If he was tormented in the brain take comfort in knowing that he is relieved of that. I know that is a crappy way of justifying it but it is the only way I know of.

Hooch


----------

